# Globe and Mail collecting wartime stories, photos and mementoes



## AdrianMorrow (24 Oct 2011)

I'm  a reporter at the Globe and I wanted to let you know that we're collecting remembrances -- in the form of stories, photos and other mementoes -- from veterans and their families for our Remembrance Day coverage this year. We're hoping to present the experiences of veterans across the decades, from the World Wars to Afghanistan. We're looking for both the experiences of veterans overseas and their families back home. If you have anything you'd be willing to share with us, you can email it to community@globeandmail.com

More information on the project -- which will run online and in the paper the week leading up to Rememberance Day -- is at: http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/Remembrance_Day/share-your-wartime-remembrances/article2198822/

Don't hesitate to get in touch with me if you have any questions.

Warm regards,

 Adrian Morrow


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Oct 2011)

Welcome to Army.ca - you'll find a good this a great pool to draw from.

In case you haven't checked this out, you might find this useful:
Welcome, journalists, to Milnet.ca!

Happy hunting, and we look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## AdrianMorrow (24 Oct 2011)

Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## Edward Campbell (24 Oct 2011)

Some _bumph_ sent, Adrian.

ERC


----------



## AdrianMorrow (24 Oct 2011)

Thank you, E.R.; I look forward to reading it.


----------



## Strike (24 Oct 2011)

Check your PMs Adrian.


----------



## AdrianMorrow (25 Oct 2011)

Thanks; got it!


----------



## perreaux (7 Nov 2011)

I thought you folks might be interested in this installment of Adrian's project. 

It's a great piece written by Sgt. Ed Wadleigh of Deep River, Ont.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/Remembrance_Day/a-soldiers-request-think-not-of-the-fallen-but-of-their-families/article2227439/

Les Perreaux
Globe and Mail


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Nov 2011)

Thanks for sharing that - it's good to see how the pieces turn out.


----------



## observor 69 (7 Nov 2011)

perreaux said:
			
		

> I thought you folks might be interested in this installment of Adrian's project.
> 
> It's a great piece written by Sgt. Ed Wadleigh of Deep River, Ont.
> 
> ...



I thought this was an excellent piece of writing. I particularly liked the answers on why he was in Afghanistan. None of them were the usual heroic media quotes but rather simple personal reasons. 
A smart man writing with great common sense.


----------



## Tank Troll (7 Nov 2011)

Very well thought out and very well written.


----------

